# Online programs that can dictate rhythm?



## Hybrid138 (Aug 12, 2012)

Is there something online where can click a rhythm and it will dictate it for me?


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 12, 2012)

You're looking for an online metronome? Or some sort of beat-maker? I don't understand your wording.

If you're looking for a metronome, there's METRONOME ONLINE - free!


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 12, 2012)

deleted by me


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 12, 2012)

I think he's asking for a program that will allow him to tap something, then it spits out the rhythm that he just performed. I got myself a pair of these last week, and they seem to do the job nicely:


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 12, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> I think he's asking for a program that will allow him to tap something, then it spits out the rhythm that he just performed



I tried doing this via recording a midi file and opening it in notation software the other day.

I laughed. And I cried. Then I laughed again.

Technology just isn't quite there yet.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, SchecterWhore got me haha. Sorry, if my wording wasn't too great. I wasn't sure how to phrase it. My dictation skills aren't great. I can get there but it takes me forever. I was just looking for a short cut. I know stuff like Sabalius can do it but I don't have that...


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 13, 2012)

Have you tried playing around with something free, like MuseScore?


----------



## Thep (Aug 13, 2012)

play around with notation software until you get it right...Its good practice!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 13, 2012)

OP, when I transcribe, I listen for rhythms along these lines:






Rhythms will either be grouped in twos or threes, and they'll either be straight or unequal (sometimes called "swung"). Sometimes, there will be things happening inside of those groupings (such as various combinations and placements of sixteenth notes, or perhaps rests), but you can reduce most anything down to those basic patterns. Obviously, this doesn't cover everything, but most rhythms you encounter will be a variation on these examples. The more you practice notating the rhythms you hear, the easier it comes.



ArrowHead said:


> I tried doing this via recording a midi file and opening it in notation software the other day.
> 
> I laughed. And I cried. Then I laughed again.
> 
> Technology just isn't quite there yet.



Do it in a DAW, record (with click, obviously), quantize the track, then check the notation. Depending on the complexity of the rhythm, this may or may not work.


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 13, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> Do it in a DAW, record (with click, obviously), quantize the track, then check the notation. Depending on the complexity of the rhythm, this may or may not work.



Yup, and also depending on the notation software. MuseScore didn't do so well. Using a trial of sibelius 7 now, seeing if I like it better. So far, though, it seems like a very expensive version of musescore. The only improvement so far is that Sibelius doesn't ignore my fermatas.

To save $500, I can live without fermatas.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 13, 2012)

ArrowHead, I'm checking out MuseScore right now. I use Finale and am quite happy with it, but it's always useful to know these little freebies. The true test for any playback program: D.S. al fine


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm pretty bad at rythmic dictation, even though I somehow finished my aural training classes. I agree with the recording to a click so I can isolated parts into measurean work inside of them. It just takes a me quite a while. I will make my guesses and put them into guitar pro. I'm rarely correct the first few times.


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 13, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> ArrowHead, I'm checking out MuseScore right now. I use Finale and am quite happy with it, but it's always useful to know these little freebies. The true test for any playback program: D.S. al fine



I actually first sought it out when I was jealous of all the cool staves you post here while I was burning through paper, mechanical pencils, and fine tip sharpies.

MuseScore is pretty good, but there's a big release coming to version 2 that I think might make it a bit more viable.

I have not tried a DS al Fine yet in either program, but I did see a tutorial video the other day where the guy had used one in Sibelius 7. To be honest, if it didn't work for me I'd assume it was because I did it wrong. I had a similar issue with volta lines - turned out I was using the wrong one.


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 13, 2012)

Hybrid138 said:


> I'm pretty bad at rythmic dictation, even though I somehow finished my aural training classes. I agree with the recording to a click so I can isolated parts into measurean work inside of them. It just takes a me quite a while. I will make my guesses and put them into guitar pro. I'm rarely correct the first few times.



Try out using musescore or guitar pro (I assume it's the same idea). Try writing different patterns, and see what they sound like. Like anything, the more you do it, the better you get at it. I'm still not 100% at the point where I can write out exactly the rhythm I'm thinking, but I'm at least at the point where I can write it out, and then tinker with it until I get it there.

Another tip:

I like to take walks. So a few days a week, I load up my backpack with my books, staff paper, and pencils. Spent the other day on a huge rock, in the middle of the state forest, next to the water doing exercises. Try something similar. Write out rhythms, try to get as accurate as you can. Then head home, type them into your software, and see if you nailed it.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 14, 2012)

Is there a program where I can record live midi and export that midi file? That way I could just import the midi into guitar pro and correct it.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 14, 2012)

If you have a MIDI controller, you can record what you're playing directly into a sequencer and then export the MIDI file. That's what I was talking about earlier.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 15, 2012)

Any free sequencing softwares out there?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 15, 2012)

Audacity, Reaper, and there are a couple more. You can probably find better. I got a copy of Cubase LE with my effects pedal (although I don't use it; Logic 9 does everything I need), so I assume that it's possible to acquire it cheaply or even free.


----------

